# co2, what would you do?



## u2_crazy (Dec 19, 2006)

Currently I have a DIY setup that works ok, but the diffuser sucks. My options are to purchase a kit like the Hagen natural co2 set-up and ditch my DIY co2 or continue with my DIY and build an inline difusser to add to my XP1.

as a second question, if I go with a kit, has anyone been using the Hydor setup?
HYDOR
Thanks


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Another option is to simply run the CO2 line into the inlet of whatever filter you are using and let the impeller do the diffusing.


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I have a DIY CO2 system and I run it into a Powerhead it chops the CO2 and spreads it around the tank. You can get powerheads cheap.

MAHA


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

mahamotorworks said:


> I have a DIY CO2 system and I run it into a Powerhead it chops the CO2 and spreads it around the tank. You can get powerheads cheap.


This is a good idea considering how cheap powerheads can be. Anyone else do this? How well does it work?


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

*awesome DIY co2 diffuser*

the way I make a diffuser is by taking a gravel cleaning tube and removing the hose from the top of it. Drill a 3/8" hole next to the main hole on the top of the gravel cleaning tube. Take the tube from your diy bottle or whatever and place it in the hole you just drilled, silicone the tube in place to prevent co2 from escaping. Take the hose you removed from the gravel cleaning tube and cut a section out of it so that you can attach one end to a power head and the other end to the top of the gravel cleaning tube (new diffuser!!!).

Take some canister filters or something and stuff them in the bottom of the gravel cleaning tube to prevent co2 bubbles from escaping, the co2 will inject into the gravel cleaning tube and be churned around by the power head. I had to place a piece of nylon over the end of my tube to stop the power head from blowing out the canister filter because I only had a limited amount. I am going to try the tube wiht just staight nylon and no canister filter because it seems that co2 bubbles do not pass through the nylon. Forgot to mention you can obviously cut the tube to your desired length to meet your needs. I have no wasted co2 off of a 2 liter bottle!!!!!


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

K20A2 said:


> This is a good idea considering how cheap powerheads can be. Anyone else do this? How well does it work?


I know of a couple of people that use this method. It makes CO2 mist that some say is better then haveing it diffused in your water column.

MAHA


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

DIY reactor, its great. And not terribly expensive. I built one myself. I used a hacksaw, some pvc primer, glue, and cement, and some clamps to make sure the pvc didnt expand out.

Heres a link on APC
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...line-reactor-plans.html?highlight=DIY+reactor

Here's Rex's guide
Rex's Guide to building a CO2 reactor

They both work on the same principle pretty much. For the inlet in the PVC just drill a hole smaller than the co2 tubing. cut the co2 tubing at an angle and thread it through. Also if u have any threads on the PVC make sure you use teflon tape. Cut the output tubing in half with a razor blade and put the barbed ends of the reactor through the filter tubing. It helps tremendously if you let the ends of the tubing set in some hot water for a little while before trying to put them on the barbs. I like the inline because you have less junk in the tank. I have noticed a huge difference in the size of leaves in plants. You can check out my journal, I have a picture of some Rotala with tiny 2mm -3 mm leaves in the midsection, than when the co2 was put it, I got leave of about 3/4 of an inch. I went from a simple diffuser with one of those spiral things in the middle and a ceramic disk at the top to an inline DIY co2 reactor.

I'm still perfecting my reactor but it seems to be working fine as it is, even though I have it on the intake side, which isnt as good as the outtake because it can limit the flow into the filter. I get a fine mist out of the filter outtake, which I hope to change, but am having second thoughts about that after what MAHA said. I use pressurised, but you might be able to use DIY in it. I strongly recommend pressurised though. I got an AZOO regulator for about 50-60 bucks. The most expensive part of pressurised was the tank for me, but it lasts a while.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

Have you tried limewood diffusers?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

mahamotorworks said:


> I have a DIY CO2 system and I run it into a Powerhead it chops the CO2 and spreads it around the tank. You can get powerheads cheap.
> 
> MAHA


I've used this method also. It works great so long as you don't mind the powerhead being in the tank. I used it on farm tanks with no particular aquascape so it didn't matter much.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

mahamotorworks said:


> I know of a couple of people that use this method. It makes CO2 mist that some say is better then haveing it diffused in your water column.
> 
> MAHA


If co2 is not dissolved in your water column, then how do plants consume it? I agree the power head is a simple and very efficient way of dispersing co2 but there is still allot of waste there, every co2 bubble that floats to the surface and pops is wasted co2, it is not diffusing with the water there for plants can not consume it. With the reactor that I mentioned above I can run 1 two liter bottle on my 125 gal tank and grow glosso


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

Awe dang.


----------

